

Compile&Run in over 50 langs from Ada to Whitespace without downloads. - kuszi
http://ideone.com/samples

======
personalcompute
I think this is totally awesome, although only only useful for a few
situations.

I've only really seen services like this (specifically, most popularly,
<http://codepad.org>) used to demonstrate test cases when people are asking
for help with their code. The "IDEdroid" app listed on ideone's API page
(<http://ideone.com/api>) looks interesting though, but yet again, it is an
only marginally useful application.

~~~
kuszi
IDEdroid seems to be cool, thank you for the link.

But I can not agree with marginality. First, the situation when people are
asking for help is quite common. Second, there are more cases when such
services might be useful: experimenting with a new language,
comparing/demonstrating the behaviour of a particular compiler, sharing groups
of pastes (lecture examples?), and more.

~~~
personalcompute
Oh yep, you've got some great applications there. Maybe ideone should
advertise how they intend to be used instead of putting the creative
requirement on the user?

------
kuszi
Oz compiler seems to work: <http://ideone.com/PTZiV>

